# Gulf Shores area get together at City Grill



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

I own the City Grill in Gulf Shores and I would like to invite any PFF members in the area to join me Thursday July 5th at 7:00 PM for an informal get together to talk fishing. I’ll spring for the first round of beers and some appetizers for the table. If you think you might attend, post up so I’ll know how big a table to reserve. When you come in, ask for Jim. 
We are located in The Pines Shopping Center (a little south of the New Tacky Jacks on Canal Road). Our street address is: 
*2200 E 2nd St 
Gulf Shores, AL 36542*

*(251) 223-4202*


----------

